# (se-r) turbo let me know what u guys think?



## Guest (Apr 9, 2003)




----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

did you do a swap?? i see GA16 speedometer......man, looks amazing, how much did everything cost?


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2003)

Blu200SX said:


> *did you do a swap?? i see GA16 speedometer......man, looks amazing, how much did everything cost? *


yeah i swaped jdm sr20de. everthing with motor,trans,turbo,all parts little over 3k


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

3k? damn, do you have the hook up or something??


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2003)

Blu200SX said:


> *3k? damn, do you have the hook up or something?? *


 yeah plus i did most of the work my self! i just had piping done custom.


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

impressive...you get props from me and when everyone wakes up tomarrow and sees your ride then they will think the same thing...great job. how is your air fuel ratio with that BOV??


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2003)

Blu200SX said:


> *impressive...you get props from me and when everyone wakes up tomarrow and sees your ride then they will think the same thing...great job. how is your air fuel ratio with that BOV?? *


 its pretty good, right now im running rich though. and im backfiring alot.


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

i would of thought the same, i heard if you set your deceleration air flow on the S-AFC then it runs less rich.


----------



## OneFastStanza (Mar 6, 2003)

Nice


----------



## B13speed (Mar 26, 2003)

:thumbup:


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

nice B14

where in SoCal are U? .. i wanna ride  ..


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

that car is bad ass... way to rep white b14's!


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

nice car man.


----------



## ga16det (Sep 20, 2002)

looks very good and clean.


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2003)

OmegaManEX said:


> *nice B14
> 
> where in SoCal are U? .. i wanna ride  .. *


 I live in covina!


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2003)

*here are some more pics!*


----------



## CarloSR (Nov 29, 2002)

Very nice... tell us your setup!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2003)

(Performance)I have a jdm sr20de 10:1"stock internals",air reserch T3 Turbo, Gti-r Injectors, Greddy type S BOV, 3" piping, 3" straight exhaust no cat, apexi S-Afc, BBK fuel pump, ACT 6 puck clutch. 
(Suspension) eibach coil overs, tokiko shocks, five ziggen rims, rear and front strut bar.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

So what do yall think......b14nissan.org car of the month??


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

Timbo said:


> *So what do yall think......b14nissan.org car of the month??  *


that gets my blessing...


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2003)

Your ride is tight! Simple and clean! I like the hood and rim combination.


----------



## xclusiv (Feb 11, 2003)

the car looks hot bro.. i'm feelin the black rims on the white.. the swap looks good too... thats a bluebird motor?


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2003)

xclusiv said:


> *the car looks hot bro.. i'm feelin the black rims on the white.. the swap looks good too... thats a bluebird motor? *


thanks. nope just jdm sr20de.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

hey if ur not bz u can come down to tustin marketplace..

so. cali meet up and chill thing noon-3

any cosmetic mods for ya ?!


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2003)

NO COMETIC MODS....SORRY


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

it all good. 

it be dope if u come to the tustin marketplace meet saturday though. i would like to see that bad boy in person


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2003)

what time? where in tustin? thats close to the beach right? give me the 411.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

call 909 964 6816 and ill give you all the info i know of.

also look in the southwest section of the forum they have it posted there.

Tustin Meet


----------



## NismoB14 (Nov 1, 2002)

whats up your car is hella sick. i think i would slap some se-r sides on that beast. other than that its super chill.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

sweet ride man....


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Beautiful......


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

mp.. u never on msn n-e-more.


----------



## rednismo6 (Jun 27, 2002)

looks good....


----------



## Nismo87R (Mar 25, 2003)

i work in west covina i live in fontana. what type of intercooler or from what car becuase im running the ca18det into my 87 sentra if anything what r the diameter or the intercooler?


----------

